# Pick This...



## Roose Hurro (Apr 11, 2012)

Have fun!

http://www.pickboogers.com/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2012)

But why? D:


----------



## Aldino (Apr 11, 2012)

What has been done, can never be undone. I do not like this game, sorry.


----------



## Viridis (Apr 12, 2012)

I am WAY too amused by this, no matter how awful it is.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 12, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> I am WAY too amused by this, no matter how awful it is.



Finally, someone who gets it...


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 12, 2012)

Totally gross, blegh. :V


----------



## Flarei (Apr 12, 2012)

*Facedesk*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 12, 2012)

Flarei said:


> *Facedesk*



You can play this, then:  http://www.penguingames.info/yetisports-part-1-pengu-throw.php


----------

